# AMPGUTS: Fultron MX series (yeah baby!)



## audiogodz1

:bowdown::bowdown::bowdown::bowdown:

Keywords: Fultron MX Series

Fultron MX 200 Series amps - Amp Guts

and

http://ampguts.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=8785&title=fultron-mx-series-amps&cat=500


----------



## thehatedguy

Back when Memphis was good.


----------



## audiogodz1

Look at those rubber wrapped wire wound resistors @ 1% tolerance. This thing was built to damn near military precision and they NEVER come up for sale ANYWHERE.

Right after these amps Memphis was named and they got heavy into Class D with the 500 and 1000 models and these were the last of the full range SQ under Fultron.


----------



## Robb

What are the specs of these ?


----------



## n2bmrs97

I agree very clean board layout


----------



## audiogodz1

Robb said:


> What are the specs of these ?


Picasa Web Albums - FTLOTG - For the love ...


----------



## BumpinMyVolvo

Heck yeah that is beautiful!


----------



## sqshoestring

Reminds me of an infinity amp I have, very clean looking inside and those inductors on the board. Have an older sherwood like that too, and another sherwood that is completely different.


----------



## envisionelec

audiogodz1 said:


> Look at those rubber wrapped wire wound resistors @ 1% tolerance. This thing was built to damn near military precision and they NEVER come up for sale ANYWHERE.
> 
> Right after these amps Memphis was named and they got heavy into Class D with the 500 and 1000 models and these were the last of the full range SQ under Fultron.



Uhm.

That's a straight-up Korean turnkey amp from the mid 1990's. Notice the KIA OpAmps. 

Just about every Korean amp these days is the same quality. 

The emitter resistors aren't rubber coated and aren't 1%. I bet if you take off that clamp, you'll see IRFZ34 in the power supply and TIP35/TIP36 in the output section. The outputs are barely biased into conduction and the power supply transformer saturates before full output is achieved. Then, I could send you a schematic for that amp that covers virtually every Korean amp of that decade.

Not even close to military precision. This is a prime example of old not being "old school".


----------



## sqshoestring

Korean, most still seem to be better than the cheapest amps from China. Some of those are so bad. If those are TIP36C then its not that large an amp with only 4 per ch. One real giveaway is that cheap metal pot there, you don't see those in better amps. These amps can work ok though.


----------



## audiogodz1

envisionelec said:


> Uhm.
> 
> That's a straight-up Korean turnkey amp from the mid 1990's. Notice the KIA OpAmps.
> 
> Just about every Korean amp these days is the same quality.
> 
> The emitter resistors aren't rubber coated and aren't 1%. I bet if you take off that clamp, you'll see IRFZ34 in the power supply and TIP35/TIP36 in the output section. The outputs are barely biased into conduction and the power supply transformer saturates before full output is achieved. Then, I could send you a schematic for that amp that covers virtually every Korean amp of that decade.
> 
> Not even close to military precision. This is a prime example of old not being "old school".
> 
> Now, go put it up on eBay unless you have an attachment...


What I am going to put is you on ignore because I didn't post this and sprinkle it with ******* dust to see if you'd come running. Try working on that approach, Sparky. I'll check back in 6 months to see if it's time to unsilence you or not. Maybe you're having an off night? Maybe you typically don't go into threads blasting off insultingly.... lemme go check........


----------



## envisionelec

cajunner said:


> what's wrong with TIP36/35 transistors?
> 
> my US Amps USA 150 uses them, and it's "old school" through and through..


Sorry, this isn't guilt by association on the choice of output transistors. I was hoping my response was more clear, but if it was not I will restate:

The Fultron amplifier in question isn't a classic "old school" design. It is built with the same level of engineering prowess as Profile of its day. There is nothing in that design that says it is a quality amplifier to bestow praise upon as something better than today's designs. 

Today's linear comparable would be any number of the Korean importer's offerings.


----------



## envisionelec

audiogodz1 said:


> What I am going to put is you on ignore because I didn't post this and sprinkle it with ******* dust to see if you'd come running. Try working on that approach, Sparky. I'll check back in 6 months to see if it's time to unsilence you or not. Maybe you're having an off night? Maybe you typically don't go into threads blasting off insultingly.... lemme go check........


That made me laugh, Brian. No, I'm not having an off night and I'm sorry it offended you so much. It's an amp with a long Legacy built on a Pyle of ill-conceived, cost-cutting measures. Is that better? I hope so, because we can have useful discussions based on fact vs. head in the sand-ostriching and ignore-buttoning.


----------



## envisionelec

sqshoestring said:


> Korean, most still seem to be better than the cheapest amps from China. Some of those are so bad. If those are TIP36C then its not that large an amp with only 4 per ch. One real giveaway is that cheap metal pot there, you don't see those in better amps. These amps can work ok though.


Welll, not exactly. The "cheap metal pot" isn't the problem or even the giveaway. 4 of those outputs per channel can deliver a solid 200W into 2 ohm loads. However, it's what _not_ driving them that makes the difference in what the amp can do. Without getting into amplifier design theory, the parts ahead of the outputs in a USAmps ensure that the amplifier can deliver full rated power with low distortion while the same could not be remotely said for this Fultron - unless! Unless it uses TIP142/147 _darlington _outputs. In _that_ case, it will deliver full rated output until the devices thermally run away (common for this sensitive output device). However, I really doubt it does.

The other super common parts were the 2SD718 and 2SB688.


----------



## 2167

LMAO sparky...


----------



## stangman67

sexy boards right there


----------



## JAX

while I think its a nice built amp from the looks and I have seen much worse...

I would also tend to think that Envision knows much more about what "looks good" vs what "is good" ...

so its kind of funny that you got so mad about it....

on the favor of the amp...I have seen many amps that didnt look near as good that are thought to be good. so I give that Korean amp some credit. 

at least the fets arent held in place by a bunch of chunks of metal all crooked and going in every direction...I can show many amps that have that cheesy shiot


----------



## audiogodz1

Their ad says it all. This was always marketed as a fun amp and they told the critiquing brow beaters from the beginning to piss off and have some fun for once. One reason why these and L.A. Sound are my favs from the 90's.


----------



## ryan s

audiogodz1 said:


> Their ad says it all. This was always marketed as a fun amp and they told the critiquing brow beaters from the beginning to piss off and have some fun for once. One reason why these and L.A. Sound are my favs from the 90's.


Keep burying your head in the sand...that _always _makes people smarter! :laugh:


----------



## audiogodz1

No it's called enjoying things and not being a stuck up on it prick all the time. Audio is a fun hobby. You drive a honda made in the last millennium and then fly a Planet Audio flag and want to tell *me* something about "the good stuff"? I think not....... "click" Silenced.


----------

